# Fun trivia: hazard flasher pedal



## operagost (Jan 8, 2010)

We all know that the dimmer switch used to be a pedal on most cars. But my wife claims that multiple 60s-80s American cars that her family drove had HAZARD FLASHERS operated by a pedal. I've driven 1960s and 70s Ford and Chevy cars and trucks, plus a 1985 Chevy van, and NONE of them had the hazard flasher switch anywhere but on the dash or the column. Any old guys (meaning older than me) ever heard of this? Seems like a bad idea to have yet another pedal along with the clutch and dimmer on the left side.


----------



## daveb1 (Jan 15, 2010)

I don't recall a flasher switch on the floor either. I had a 1973 Celica with a rocker switch on the dash for the flasher.


----------



## TheBobmanNH (Oct 23, 2012)

Yeah, I've had two cars with the foot-operated high beam switch, but zero with a flasher down there. I feel like most of those cars had the flasher on the steering column.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm thinking that emergency flashers became mandatory in the U.S. about 1970, but do not recall any Amereican made cars that had the switch located on the floor. And no, I am not claiming to be old; it just looks and feels that way.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

> I've driven 1960s and 70s Ford and Chevy cars and trucks, plus a 1985 Chevy van, and NONE of them had the hazard flasher switch anywhere but on the dash or the column.


A lot of the 60s Fords (into early 70's) had the 4 way flasher switch in the upper left corner of the glove box.

I've seen floor mounted button switches for turn signals on busses, but never 4 way flashers.


----------



## operagost (Jan 8, 2010)

Oso954 said:


> A lot of the 60s Fords (into early 70's) had the 4 way flasher switch in the upper left corner of the glove box.


That's a really funny spot! Not very convenient. I think my grandfather's '70 Ford pickup had a pull-out knob on the dash, while my 76 LTD had a sliding switch on the column.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

It worked better on the smaller cars (falcons, comets, mustangs). The worst was probably the F250 and F350, you had to almost lay down across the seat to open the glove box, then flip the switch. If you were belted in and under 6', it was impossible.

Ford must have thought that you would be parked off the roadway before attempting to turn it on.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Any of you drive a car with the starter button on the floor?

My dads old Studebaker Champion had one like that--


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

oh'mike said:


> Any of you drive a car with the starter button on the floor?
> 
> My dads old Studebaker Champion had one like that--


Yes Mike....we know your second car had a starter button on the floor....your first car had the hand crank in the front.

Getting back on topic....

I'm willing to bet that a particular wife is thinking that flashing the high beams was the same as emergency flashers....


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Yup, you definitely hold the edge on that one, Mike. I remember actually seeing them, and riding in a few as a kid, but not actually driving one at that time. Have driven a couple with them since, but not fair to count reno's, so you've got it! It does cause me to recall an old Willy's that I had for a short time though, which, now that I think about it, may have had one. I bought the thing for next to nothing, because it wouldn't run, dad and I dragged it home, I hooked the spark plug wires up right, never did figure that one out as it only had 4, and turned around and sold it for a profit before I even had a chance to enjoy it. Little 4 cylinder, not much power, but three sticks; as I recall, tranny of course, hi/low range, and 2 or 4 WD.


----------



## operagost (Jan 8, 2010)

ddawg16 said:


> Yes Mike....we know your second car had a starter button on the floor....your first car had the hand crank in the front.
> 
> Getting back on topic....
> 
> I'm willing to bet that a particular wife is thinking that flashing the high beams was the same as emergency flashers....


No, I asked. We were on the topic just because of the dimmer switch. She doesn't drive now, but she has and she knows the difference.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

A slightly different question. 
Who remembers (or has driven) cars or trucks with semaphore turn signals ?


----------



## RoyalAcresRod (May 27, 2009)

I have. Mid-50s VW. Hooked em up to a 4-way flasher and it looked like a bunny with ears flapping


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

oh'mike said:


> Any of you drive a car with the starter button on the floor?
> 
> My dads old Studebaker Champion had one like that--


I drove an old GMC pick up with a starter button on the floor just above the clutch pedal. If you weren't careful shifting you'd accidently hit that button and the started would run. :laughing:


----------

